# Euro 2012 Dream Team (The Sun)



## creg (8 Jun 2012)

http://www.dreamteamfc.com/fantasyfootball/euro2012/

ive created a league just for fun, if anyone wants to join heres the details. i think you can enter the league pin after creating a team to join, if not i can send you an invite if you tell me your email address.


Mini League Name:

niggley-noggely-niggleyo!

League PIN: 

166740

League Password: 

craigsmart


----------



## sr20det (8 Jun 2012)

Joined 'Eastcoast Riderz'


----------



## creg (8 Jun 2012)

nice one mate. invite your friends or anyone, trying to get people to join before the deadline at 4pm.


----------



## sr20det (8 Jun 2012)

creg said:
			
		

> nice one mate. invite your friends or anyone, trying to get people to join before the deadline at 4pm.



Might post on car forum, will see what i can get.  if thats ok, will get a few members then I think


----------



## creg (8 Jun 2012)

yeah thats great, ive posted on a few forums i use but not much luck at the moment.


----------



## sr20det (8 Jun 2012)

mx5nutz done


----------



## creg (8 Jun 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> mx5nutz done



my brothers got an mx5


----------



## sr20det (8 Jun 2012)

creg said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, for my shames, not a hair dresser or anything.  Its a blinding car, simple RWD fun car.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Jun 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> creg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ergh!


----------



## creg (9 Jun 2012)

unlucky picking szczesny


----------



## sr20det (9 Jun 2012)

creg said:
			
		

> unlucky picking szczesny


Don't get me started.  Well peed off. Am a Gooner and a big fan. But red card. Ghrrr.


----------



## creg (10 Jun 2012)

lol i figured you mustve been an arsenal fan to pick him, at least we can make transfers soon. ive got some players i need gone.


----------



## sr20det (11 Jun 2012)

Not doing too well so far.  Koscielny not looking to start today I read so looks like I will gain nowt for him.  Llorente didnt even start and they bought in TORRES, what


----------



## creg (11 Jun 2012)

it could be worse i saw someone in our group picked ollic and hes not even at the tournament. i reckon after what happened with torres yesterday llorente will be first choice striker, i almost picked him myself, couldnt believe it when they were playing fabregas in a strikers position.

i was lucky with di natale yesterday


----------



## sr20det (11 Jun 2012)

creg said:
			
		

> it could be worse i saw someone in our group picked ollic and hes not even at the tournament. i reckon after what happened with torres yesterday llorente will be first choice striker, i almost picked him myself, couldnt believe it when they were playing fabregas in a strikers position.
> 
> i was lucky with di natale yesterday



Did you have him?  I chose Ballotelli, as I thought he might have a good tournement.  maybe not now.  he got a yellow, pretty much straight away, and a risk of another, I reckon he could see a red this tournement.

when can we do subs?


----------



## awtong (11 Jun 2012)

quote]

Did you have him?  I chose Ballotelli, as I thought he might have a good tournement.  maybe not now.  he got a yellow, pretty much straight away, and a risk of another, I reckon he could see a red this tournement.

when can we do subs?[/quote]

With tough tournament ref's I would say mad Mario is a dead cert to be sent off!

Andy


----------



## sr20det (11 Jun 2012)

awtong said:
			
		

> quote]
> 
> Did you have him?  I chose Ballotelli, as I thought he might have a good tournement.  maybe not now.  he got a yellow, pretty much straight away, and a risk of another, I reckon he could see a red this tournement.
> 
> when can we do subs?



With tough tournament ref's I would say mad Mario is a dead cert to be sent off!

Andy[/quote]

Indeed, big fan of his football, but think he will have to be subbed.


----------



## creg (11 Jun 2012)

balotelli played decent but he missed that one really good chance, i chose di natale cus the past few years hes scored loads in italy i thought he`d be 1st choice. i reckon balotelli will still be in the starting 11 cus nobody else can hold the ball up like him.

The first Transfer Window will open at 09:00:00 BST Wednesday 13 June 2012, i think we can transfer 3 players max


----------



## sr20det (11 Jun 2012)

creg said:
			
		

> balotelli played decent but he missed that one really good chance, i chose di natale cus the past few years hes scored loads in italy i thought he`d be 1st choice. i reckon balotelli will still be in the starting 11 cus nobody else can hold the ball up like him.
> 
> The first Transfer Window will open at 09:00:00 BST Wednesday 13 June 2012, i think we can transfer 3 players max



That will be enough I think, lol.


----------



## creg (11 Jun 2012)

i need to get rid of my polish players i think, best to get rid of teams that wont be in the next round


----------

